# I want to buy a 850ci V12



## BrockLee (Apr 8, 2010)

Im sure some of you may laugh at me, but I was just looking at a 1997 850ci and I think its absolutely amazing!

I dont know why but something about it just got my adreanalin pumping :yikes:

But what do you all think? I honestly dont know a thing about the 8 series :dunno:

Some input would be helpful because I was thinking of selling the 528i and buying the 850ci, but I dont know if i can let the 528i go


----------



## BrockLee (Apr 8, 2010)

Also do you guys like the look of the 850ci?


----------



## mmm635 (Mar 16, 2005)

In that case: http://jackson.craigslist.org/pts/1654017072.html.


----------



## BrockLee (Apr 8, 2010)

wow good deal thank you so much


----------



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the 8 series were the best looking BMWs ever made, but I think that V12 was one of the most unreliable motors BMW ever made. If it was me, I'd go for the 840, in fact, I'd trade my 740 for one in a heartbeat.


----------



## BrockLee (Apr 8, 2010)

balance said:


> I think the 8 series were the best looking BMWs ever made, but I think that V12 was one of the most unreliable motors BMW ever made. If it was me, I'd go for the 840, in fact, I'd trade my 740 for one in a heartbeat.


Well I didnt know they were unreliable, but just the thought of having that v12 screaming gives me goose bumps....I dont know, I have a little time to think about which one I want....and they are beautiful cars


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

if you get a v12 either have deep pockets (and be ready to use them) or be able to diy as much as you can. 

most shops will run away as fast as they can from a v12 because they are a tight squeeze to work on. however, i have worked on enough other (euro) cars that are just as tight, and some asian vehicles that were just as tight. (twin turbo mitsu 300gt anyone??:eeps

already owning a 750, i can see the allure of an 850. maybe i'll look for one in a little bit. not sure yet. 



df


----------

